# Hawaii Reviews for May 2011



## billhall (May 1, 2011)

Hawaii reviews for May 2011


----------



## billhall (May 1, 2011)

*Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club, Oahu, 2/25/11*

*New Review *


Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club  
Reviewer: Bryan Hunter​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (May 1, 2011)

*Marriott's Maui Ocean Club, Maui, 9/26/10*

*New Review *


Marriott's Maui Ocean Club  
Reviewer: [name withheld]​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (May 1, 2011)

*Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club, Oahu, 4/25/11*

*New Review *


Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club  
Reviewer: Lisa DeZarn​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (May 14, 2011)

*HGTV at the Hilton Hawaiian Village - Kalia Tower, Oahu, 5/10/11,*

*New Review *


HGTV at the Hilton Hawaiian Village - Kalia Tower  
Reviewer: [name withheld]​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (May 14, 2011)

*Paniolo Greens, Big Island, 3/12/11*

*New Review *


Paniolo Greens  
Reviewer: Betty Foidart​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (May 14, 2011)

*Cliffs Resort, Kauai, 2/25/11*

*New Review *


Cliffs Resort  
Reviewer: Betty Foidart​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (May 14, 2011)

*Kona Coast Resort II, Big Island, 3/19/11*

*New Review *


Kona Coast Resort II  
Reviewer: Betty Foidart​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (May 14, 2011)

*Marriott's Kauai Beach Club, Kauai, 4/03/11*

*New Review *


Marriott's Kauai Beach Club  
Reviewer: Judith Bourtin​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (May 14, 2011)

*Marriott's Maui Ocean Club - Lahaina and Napili Villas, Maui, 4/9/10*

*New Review *


Marriott's Maui Ocean Club - Lahaina and Napili Villas  
Reviewer: Cathi Baptist​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (May 14, 2011)

*Marriott's Kauai Beach Club, Kauai, 4/16/11*

*New Review *


Marriott's Kauai Beach Club  
Reviewer: Christine & John Shaw​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (May 14, 2011)

*Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club, Kauai, 4/17/2011*

*New Review *


Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club  
Reviewer: Christine & John Shaw​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (May 20, 2011)

*Kauai Beach Villas, Kauai, 5/13/11*

*New Review *


Kauai Beach Villas  
Reviewer: [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (May 27, 2011)

*Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club, Oahu, 5/1/11*

*New Review *


Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club  
Reviewer: Donald Barton​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (May 27, 2011)

*Kona Hawaiian Resort, Big Island, 10/1/10*

*New Review *


Kona Hawaiian Resort  
Reviewer:  Glenn Lu​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

